# Mini-Mag (2xAA) mod?



## pm91 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,
I have an old Mini-Mag Light that uses 2xAA batteries. What would I need and where would I get a "mod" to upgrade it? Also, is it worth it or am I just better off buying a new flashlight?

Thanks,
paul


----------



## datiLED (Dec 27, 2009)

pm91 said:


> Hi,
> I have an old Mini-Mag Light that uses 2xAA batteries. What would I need and where would I get a "mod" to upgrade it? Also, is it worth it or am I just better off buying a new flashlight?
> 
> Thanks,
> paul


 
Head over to Home Depot and pick up a new 2AA Mag Led flashlight for just under $10. It will cost much less than an upgrade to your existing light.


----------



## pm91 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for saving me some cash.


----------



## old4570 (Dec 28, 2009)

If you have good DIY skills , you can mod the mag for about the same $10 or less . But buying a LED mag is much easier .


----------



## Buck91 (Jan 24, 2010)

Drill out the reflector so a 5mm led will fit. Trim a 5mm led to fit in the bulb holder (make sure polarity is correct or it wont light). Run of L91's and enjoy... Not terribly bright but I would think runtime should be good.

Edit: I recommend using a Nichia GS for the lower vf.


----------

